# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل در جستجوی کلمات در sql server 2017 دارای کالوشن persian_100_CI_AI در ویندوز 10

## Glx.Mzf

سلام دوستان.
sql server 2017  روی ویندوز 10 نصب کردم. هم کالوشن سرور و هم کالوشن بانک روی persian_100_CI_AI تنظیم کردم  ولی کلماتی روکه شامل حرف "ی" و "ک" باشن رو در جواب دستور select نمایش نمیده. کار خاصی باید انجام بدم؟ داده های جدول رو هم بعد از تغییر کالوشن وارد کردم.( ساخت دیتابیس و تعیین کالوشن و ساخت جدول و اضافه کردن داده به جدول و کوئری select رو تو sql server management studio انجام دادم...)

----------


## smikhailov

Спасибо. Не подскажешь как можно протестировать SQL SERVER на надежность работы? Есть какие-нить утилиты для этого?

----------

